# Please help decide: Audi TT brakes or ECS Stage I brakes? Whats the better bang for buck?



## gekbi219 (Sep 6, 2003)

Hello. I got an MKIV GTI, and need new brakes. Stock brakes are fine, but would want some more stopping power. My options include the Audi TT brakes (rotor and carriers) or the ECS Stage I kit (which is a 13.1 inch rotor). I also came to realize that RPI carries Wilwood brakes, but its an 11.0 inch rotor, but offers a 4 piston caliper. My question is, by putting on bigger rotors, am I actually helping my braking force? I mean, I can see that replacing the caliper with more piston improves it, but if I put these kits on, will I be benefitting? Please help me out, not very knowledgeable on brakes! Thanks! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








-George-


----------



## TyrolSport (Mar 4, 1999)

*Re: Please help decide: Audi TT brakes or ECS Stage I brakes? Whats the be ... (gekbi219)*

What kind of tires are on the car?
Will you be doing any racing? 
Will you be entering any car shows?


----------



## gekbi219 (Sep 6, 2003)

*Re: Please help decide: Audi TT brakes or ECS Stage I brakes? Whats the be ... (tyrolkid)*

Brock B2's, being rubbed around by some S03's, only street racing, no shows.


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: Please help decide: Audi TT brakes or ECS Stage I brakes? Whats the be ... (gekbi219)*

you really won't notice much on the Wilwood thing. with the same pads, my 3300lbs TT coupe WAY out brakes my 2700lbs GTI VR6 with steel lines, race fluid, and the Wilwood 11.0 set up. you'll definately notice a TT set up over your current! if you can swing the ECS, i'd go that route. you'll obviously be going bigger and you'll be saving some weight with an aluminum hatted rotor. i have the Ferodo 2500s and they are a phenominal pad to say the least. and that's a recommendation for street, track, anything.


----------



## gekbi219 (Sep 6, 2003)

*Re: Please help decide: Audi TT brakes or ECS Stage I brakes? Whats the be ... (M this 1!)*

So then getting a bigger rotor with stock caliper improves braking?


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: Please help decide: Audi TT brakes or ECS Stage I brakes? Whats the be ... (gekbi219)*

oh, hell yeah. of course also the reason VW and Audi did just that on the TT and 337/20th


----------



## mdt (Nov 22, 2001)

*Re: Please help decide: Audi TT brakes or ECS Stage I brakes? Whats the be ... (M this 1!)*

Nathan,
What do you think of the ECS Stage II, version 1? I'm being put off the TT versions because of the weight.
http://www.ecstuning.com/stage...aking
Cheers,
Matthew


----------



## evilpat (Feb 26, 2002)

*Re: Please help decide: Audi TT brakes or ECS Stage I brakes? Whats the be ... (mdt)*

I always though it would be great for ECS to do some tests to compare the TT setup and all of their staged kits. But nothing has come of it yet . . .


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: Please help decide: Audi TT brakes or ECS Stage I brakes? Whats the be ... (evilpat)*

i know that most of the weight is attributed to the heavy rotor. i don't know how much the Boxster calip. weights but it can't me alot lighter. i'm sure it's a much better caliper though


----------



## jgates85 (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: Please help decide: Audi TT brakes or ECS Stage I brakes? Whats the be ... (gekbi219)*

so even though the ecs stage one kit doesn't replace the front or rear calipers, it has better performance than the audi tt brake upgrade that even though it has a smaller rotor than ecs, you get the upgraded caliper?


----------



## 9VW23yrs (Jun 22, 2000)

*Re: Please help decide: Audi TT brakes or ECS Stage I brakes? Whats the be ... (jgates85)*

ECS says the boxster calipers are 5lbs vs 13lbs stock


----------



## jgates85 (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: Please help decide: Audi TT brakes or ECS Stage I brakes? Whats the be ... (9VW23yrs)*

bump for an answer


----------



## jgates85 (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: Please help decide: Audi TT brakes or ECS Stage I brakes? Whats the be ... (jgates85)*

one more time


----------



## eggroller (May 25, 2000)

*Re: Please help decide: Audi TT brakes or ECS Stage I brakes? Whats the be ... (9VW23yrs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *9VW23yrs* »_ECS says the boxster calipers are 5lbs vs 13lbs stock
I would agree with this statement. Although I did not weigh them at the time when I was installing the ECS Stage 2 version 1...the Boxster caliper are quite a bit lighter!


----------



## eggroller (May 25, 2000)

*Re: Please help decide: Audi TT brakes or ECS Stage I brakes? Whats the be ... (eggroller)*

The 12.3 slotted rotors were amazingly heavy! (they are CAD plated and slotted Audi TT 12.3" vented rotors which came in the ECS Stage 2 version 1 kit)


----------



## jgates85 (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: Please help decide: Audi TT brakes or ECS Stage I brakes? Whats the be ... (jgates85)*

ok... so my question was...so even though the ecs stage one kit doesn't replace the front or rear calipers, it has better performance than the audi tt brake upgrade that even though it has a smaller rotor than ecs, you get the upgraded caliper? anyone know the answer


----------



## Wal (Jul 29, 2001)

*Re: Please help decide: Audi TT brakes or ECS Stage I brakes? Whats the be ... (jgates85)*

from a quick glance that ecs site that is a replacement rotor for the TT 312mm depending on the car you want to put it on the caliper may be the same eg, gti, passat, a4. Its just a larger rotor. I dont know that you will get improved braking with a larger rotor and single pot caliper all your going to get is reduced fade. You really should go for a 4, 6 or 10 pot caliper to improve braking force. Its for this reason that you will get better braking on standard size rotors with a caliper upgrade. Its less bling but better braking if thats your end goal.


----------



## Shad (Feb 8, 2003)

*Re: Please help decide: Audi TT brakes or ECS Stage I brakes? Whats the be ... (Wal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wal* »_from a quick glance that ecs site that is a replacement rotor for the TT 312mm depending on the car you want to put it on the caliper may be the same eg, gti, passat, a4. Its just a larger rotor. I dont know that you will get improved braking with a larger rotor and single pot caliper all your going to get is reduced fade. You really should go for a 4, 6 or 10 pot caliper to improve braking force. Its for this reason that you will get better braking on standard size rotors with a caliper upgrade. Its less bling but better braking if thats your end goal.

More pistons won't give more braking force. The more pistons the less pressure to make more power, so, they'll give faster reaction. You won't stop in less distance but the braking power will come up early and faster.


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: Please help decide: Audi TT brakes or ECS Stage I brakes? Whats the be ... (Shad)*

the only reason the TT set up works better than the GTI is the bump from 11.3" to 12.4". so yes, bigger rotor is more leverage. i'd jump to the ECS rotor if you can afford it due to the fact that it's alittle bigger still, but more over because it's aluminum hatted and lighter. also, jumping the Boxster caliper won't necessarily improve things either. that caliper was designed to go on an equally heavy car but with the motor in the rear. it's a very rear braked car so it doesn't have the biggest of pistons in those front calipers.


----------



## gekbi219 (Sep 6, 2003)

*Re: Please help decide: Audi TT brakes or ECS Stage I brakes? Whats the be ... (M this 1!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *M this 1!* »_the only reason the TT set up works better than the GTI is the bump from 11.3" to 12.4". so yes, bigger rotor is more leverage. i'd jump to the ECS rotor if you can afford it due to the fact that it's alittle bigger still, but more over because it's aluminum hatted and lighter. also, jumping the Boxster caliper won't necessarily improve things either. that caliper was designed to go on an equally heavy car but with the motor in the rear. it's a very rear braked car so it doesn't have the biggest of pistons in those front calipers. 

A car with FWD has a brake distribution of 70F/30R, with a MWD car its 60/40, its not that super different as you are making it out to be.


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: Please help decide: Audi TT brakes or ECS Stage I brakes? Whats the be ... (gekbi219)*

how are you so sure of the brake biased numbers? the VWs are quite nose heavy, and the Boxster is not. you're going to need to know some serious numbers to know if a given caliper is going to work on a given brake system.


----------



## BadassVW (Oct 16, 2002)

*Re: Please help decide: Audi TT brakes or ECS Stage I brakes? Whats the be ... (gekbi219)*

The ECS Stg 1 kit is all that's necessary for any GJIV. 
Get a decent set of pads and throw on some braided steel lines up front if you must! Upgrading calipers is a waste of money IMO.
(If you're rolling in $$$ then by all means...)
I have been running this setup for 8 months with lots of backroads, a two-day road course event, poker runs and even a day at the digs...
you won't need any more brake than this package offers.


----------



## dcomiskey (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: Please help decide: Audi TT brakes or ECS Stage I brakes? Whats the be ... (Wal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wal* »_from a quick glance that ecs site that is a replacement rotor for the TT 312mm depending on the car you want to put it on the caliper may be the same eg, gti, passat, a4. Its just a larger rotor. I dont know that you will get improved braking with a larger rotor and single pot caliper all your going to get is reduced fade. You really should go for a 4, 6 or 10 pot caliper to improve braking force. Its for this reason that you will get better braking on standard size rotors with a caliper upgrade. Its less bling but better braking if thats your end goal.

Um, who sells 10 pot brakes?? I have never seen anything more than 6.


----------



## Y2KVR6GTI (Aug 16, 1999)

*Re: Please help decide: Audi TT brakes or ECS Stage I brakes? Whats the be ... (dcomiskey)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dcomiskey* »_
Um, who sells 10 pot brakes?? I have never seen anything more than 6.
















TAROX




















_Modified by Y2KVR6GTI at 12:08 PM 12-5-2003_


----------



## vr6gtispeed (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: Please help decide: Audi TT brakes or ECS Stage I brakes? Whats the be ... (Y2KVR6GTI)*

I've seen 8 pot and they were big.


----------



## dcomiskey (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: Please help decide: Audi TT brakes or ECS Stage I brakes? Whats the be ... (Y2KVR6GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Y2KVR6GTI* »_
TAROX


















Holy moley!


----------



## evilpat (Feb 26, 2002)

*Re: Please help decide: Audi TT brakes or ECS Stage I brakes? Whats the be ... (dcomiskey)*

Tarox product catalog ---> TAROX 
Looks like the 10 pot kits will set you back over $2K, 6 pot just under $2K, and the 4's about 1 and a half.


_Modified by evilpat at 11:40 AM 12-10-2003_


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: Please help decide: Audi TT brakes or ECS Stage I brakes? Whats the be ... (evilpat)*

that's just stupid. more does not always mean better. that is just a way for them to wave a flag in their camp. "we sell a 10pot caliper". i'd want to see rotor thickness, sweep area, type of piston seals used, rotor material, etc. before i plunked down that kinda money.


----------



## Imola Yellow GTi (Oct 27, 2000)

*Re: Please help decide: Audi TT brakes or ECS Stage I brakes? Whats the be ... (M this 1!)*

tarox has been around and they make BBK's for ferrari's; i trust them
they have a 350mm front and 300mm rear for our cars


----------



## yellerrado (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: Please help decide: Audi TT brakes or ECS Stage I brakes? Whats the be ... (Imola Yellow GTi)*

anybody see thier 12 piston 360mm setup for rs4 they are nice though i have stock size rotors of thiers on my corrado and have had no problems except for wear but they are 3yrs old... no warpage though and ive broke hard too from pretty high speeds. plus it sounds cool when thier wet cuz the 40 slot hehehe


----------



## Krazee (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: Please help decide: Audi TT brakes or ECS Stage I brakes? Whats the be ... (yellerrado)*

I dont think there is a tire out there that has a high enough friction coefficient to make those brakes worth it......one can out brake ones tires. With that said....that looks kool.


----------



## Banditt007 (Oct 23, 2002)

*Re: Please help decide: Audi TT brakes or ECS Stage I brakes? Whats the be ... (KrazeeKorrado13)*

anyone have any pictures of ecs stage 1 brakes under montes? Or under 17" ssr comps?


----------



## alchu (Feb 2, 2004)

I was doing some research on this stuff the past few weeks. The faq has a lot of info but I needed to boil it down a bit for the stuff ECS offers. Here's what I've come up with, prices don't include pads. I've ignored Stage 2+ since frankly, that's way more brake than I need:
Stock (Mkiv 1.8t/vr6): 11.3" / 288mm rotors w/ 1 piston calipers $70-150
ECS OEM Big Brake Kit:
comes with either 1 or 2 piece 12.3" / 312mm rotor, TT Carriers, uses stock calipers. $730 for 2 piece rotor kit, ~$380-$460 for 1 piece.
So from my understanding, the TT carriers allow for larger pads, thereby increasing stopping power?
ECS Stage 1:
13.1" / 332mm 2 piece rotors. uses stock calipers AND carriers. $580-600 
Not sure what it comes with other than the rotors. 
Increased breaking power by decreasing fade and dissipating heat?
Between the two systems I'm not sure what would be more effective. 
Allan



_Modified by alchu at 6:09 PM 5-11-2004_


----------



## TyrolSport (Mar 4, 1999)

*Re: (alchu)*

If you want a ride in a car with TT or ECS brakes, feel free to contact me and I can arrange it for you. I'm in Queens......
-Mike P


----------



## Golfimus Prime (Feb 26, 2002)

*Re: (alchu)*


_Quote, originally posted by *alchu* »_
ECS Stage 1:
13.1" / 332mm 2 piece rotors. uses stock calipers AND carriers. $580-600 
Not sure what it comes with other than the rotors. 
_Modified by alchu at 6:09 PM 5-11-2004_

ECS supplies a new carrier for the stock caliper to accomidate for the large 13.1" rotor... There is no way the stock carrier could accomplish this.
Just a little friendly correction








Peace


----------



## traffic (Sep 23, 2003)

*Re: (alchu)*


_Quote, originally posted by *alchu* »_
ECS OEM Big Brake Kit:
comes with either 1 or 2 piece 12.3" / 312mm rotor, TT Carriers, uses stock calipers. $730 for 2 piece rotor kit, ~$380-$460 for 1 piece.
So from my understanding, the TT carriers allow for larger pads, thereby increasing stopping power?
ECS Stage 1:
13.1" / 332mm 2 piece rotors. uses stock calipers AND carriers. $580-600 
Not sure what it comes with other than the rotors. 
Increased breaking power by decreasing fade and dissipating heat?
_Modified by alchu at 6:09 PM 5-11-2004_

looks like both systems utilizes a larger rotor with stock calipers (so stock size pads.) a new carrier is needed to relocate the calipers at a larger radius. this extra distance between the pad and the center of the hub provides the added leverage and increased stopping power. the larger rotors also have the potential to dissapate the heat better.


----------



## Banditt007 (Oct 23, 2002)

*Re: (RESQ-Dub)*

_Modified by Banditt007 at 12:27 AM 5-24-2004_


----------

